# 1/200 trumpeter Uss Arizona



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Has anyone made this kit? The etch is great, but there are no instructions at all on where to put all the railings. can anyone offer any advise on this?


----------



## myk (Oct 5, 1999)

I'm currently working on mine also. I bought the MK1 super detail package and I will check the kits railings to that one for you and see if they match up.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

myk said:


> I'm currently working on mine also. I bought the MK1 super detail package and I will check the kits railings to that one for you and see if they match up.


Thanks, I wrote to white ensign and they sent me a set of their directions as well.


----------

